# Hot or Not - Star Trek inspired corset!!



## Karren (Feb 14, 2009)

This handmade corset was inspired by the uniforms on Star Trek: The Next Generation. It's available on Etsy for $200 and can be made in any of the Star Trek colors.

Looks like you have to get beamed into it but sure is cute? What do you think?

source - Etsy :: EveningArwen :: Star Trek Inspired Corset


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 14, 2009)

Hmmm....Im gonna go with Not!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 14, 2009)

Hmmmm...

It's interesting, lol

Hmmmm...

It's interesting, lol


----------



## ZombieBait (Feb 14, 2009)

Im a geek.....thats hot!!


----------



## Karren (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd wear it in a heartbeat!! Beam me up Scotty!! lol


----------



## Ozee (Feb 14, 2009)

can't....breath.....

lol

Im pretty geeky myself and would have to say thats one of the better looking ideas to come out of star trek.

It would send all the male trekkies crazy i think.


----------



## rodenbach (Feb 14, 2009)

Awesome!!! Uhura would have been proud to wear it!!


----------



## Anna (Feb 14, 2009)

if i was dating a trekkie i would so rock it.


----------



## Aniger86 (Feb 14, 2009)

I think it actually looks quite cute...


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm gunna say not but I'm sure some people would be able to rock it.


----------



## Darla (Feb 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif can't....breath.....
lol

Im pretty geeky myself and would have to say thats one of the better looking ideas to come out of star trek.

It would send all the male trekkies crazy i think.

_*Best Comment!*_


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 14, 2009)

It's cute! I'd wear it without the emblem on it.


----------



## ZombieBait (Feb 14, 2009)

I probably ought to mention I am a total corset junky anyway. Ive been into tightlacing for a few years not the extreme 23 hours a day, but I love me some steel boned corsets.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 14, 2009)

I feel like if I "click this bar to view the full image", the boobs are going to poke my eyes out! lol! Is it just me?

I was going to go for a Star Trek look last Halloween, but did Terminator instead. The corset is a bit much, but I like the idea! lol!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 14, 2009)

I love corsets, and I think it's great looking!! Wish I could look like that if I got it



!!


----------



## DasSavva (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm not a trekkie at all ... but I do like it.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I feel like if I "click this bar to view the full image", the boobs are going to poke my eyes out! lol! Is it just me?
I was going to go for a Star Trek look last Halloween, but did Terminator instead. The corset is a bit much, but I like the idea! lol!

Its definetly not just you


----------



## McRubel (Feb 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I feel like if I "click this bar to view the full image", the boobs are going to poke my eyes out! lol! Is it just me? It looks like if that chick makes one wrong move she'll be flashing the nips.


----------



## Roxie (Feb 15, 2009)

kind of cool


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 15, 2009)

Not my thing, but its one of the better fashion items to come out of the whole star trek phenominia.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Feb 15, 2009)

It is kind of cute and I definitely don't like Star Trek haha


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow... thats amazing. She has great boobs






Nah its a nice corset, id wear it if it wasnt star trek haha.


----------



## nosepickle (Feb 15, 2009)

hawwwwwwwwwt.

love it!


----------



## kabuki_killer (Feb 15, 2009)

The style is cute, but I hate anything to do with star trek.


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 15, 2009)

If I had titties like that, yeah, it would be hot.

Definitely not hot on me...


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 15, 2009)

I love corsets, and if I was a trekkie fan I'd be all over this, but as corsets go, it's not the sexiest I've ever seen, mostly BECAUSE it's star trek related, you know? but I guess I'll go with hot.


----------



## bCreative (Feb 15, 2009)

I think it's cute, but I would probably wear this on Halloween.


----------



## jwicc (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh, Christ. If boyfriend sees this, I have a feeling I'll be asked to wear one in the near future.

Dating nerds: fun and awesome, until he feels obligated to explain the plot of the sixth Star Trek movie.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 16, 2009)

Definitely not lol


----------



## magosienne (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes ! Totally ! It's quite cute, and the logo remains discreet, i'm sure worn with a black suit it can look office/night out acceptable. Although i'm not a big fan of Star Trek.


----------



## jacqueline.lop (Feb 19, 2009)

im gonna have to go with NOT hot..i like corsets but just not this oneee


----------



## wiccaa (Feb 19, 2009)

i think it's hot


----------



## Jolanka (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't like it, but it could make a great Halloween costume!! LOL


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 4, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... I DO like it


----------



## Ketrina Luv (Apr 14, 2009)

I would love to wear it. Especially if I looked that good in it. I love corsets anyway. Gives us such a good figure for those tight fitting dresses and skirts.


----------



## venus in furs (Apr 14, 2009)

OMG booobs! Haha.

I think i would be very scared wearing this in case an obsessive Trekkie fan got a bit over amorous with me! Certainly wouldn't be safe walking past a Star Trek convention in this!


----------



## missmignonne (Apr 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *ZombieBait* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im a geek.....thats hot!! My thoughts, exactly.


----------



## kuuipo415 (Apr 15, 2009)

OYYYYY.....I gotta go with NO but must be a hit for the star trek fanatics!!!


----------



## gommiebears (Apr 15, 2009)

I vote not. Too bland for me. I like my corsets to have some kind of embroidery or some fangled design.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (May 24, 2009)

It's definitely better than I was expecting! I'd rock it without the emblem. lol I'm not really a star-trek person. lol


----------



## Anthea (May 24, 2009)

I'm not a Star Trek fan but I think it looks cute on the right body as pictured. I defiantly could not rock that though.


----------

